# Swift on line



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I think by reading recent post's, that having Swift active on this forum is doing the company no favours at all. As much of a luxury it is to have Swift on here it is just giving more people reason for complaint to i.e Peter (knowing he is going to have to do something about it) and everyone will know the outcome so Swift had better do a good job or 15,000 people will find out. Now i know why more company's don't bother with forum's.
I am not having a go at Swift because i have had 3 in recent years which i have been more than happy with, and its only my opinion. 
But i think if Swift keep on with forums they are going to find things a lot harder when people find out how easy it is to complain and get response.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

subaru said:


> I think by reading recent post's, that having Swift active on this forum is doing the company no favours at all. As much of a luxury it is to have Swift on here it is just giving more people reason for complaint to i.e Peter (knowing he is going to have to do something about it) and everyone will know the outcome so Swift had better do a good job or 15,000 people will find out. Now i know why more company's don't bother with forum's.
> I am not having a go at Swift because i have had 3 in recent years which i have been more than happy with, and its only my opinion.
> But i think if Swift keep on with forums they are going to find things a lot harder when people find out how easy it is to complain and get response.


I think by being on here they have built up a rapport with members, and that can only be a good thing IMHO I honestly feel that most Swift owners will feel the same way. I personally feel that I could post on the forum or approach them via PM and they would help me.

I would hate to think that they would now decide to stop posting...........and def think that would be a backward step for them too.

At the end of the day most of us are very happy with the way they help out and discuss any problems.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree with what you are saying, but there is an old saying "it takes 30 years to build a reputation and only 5 minutes to lose it". This roclaie incident for example will not go away, its already in the local paper. If Peter had not responded, the subject would have died down much quicker.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Subaru

As a manufacturer Swift have obviously improved over the last 12 months, yes recently there has been 1 case on here that on the surface looks less than complimentary to there product quality, but in general they have proven to be helpful and prompt in getting issues resolved.

The fact that they are prepared to do this is being seen by some as brave, ground breaking etc, I personally think it is quite simply good business practice, after all the problem(s) will be fixed whether it is the dealer or Swift direct who ultimately effect the remedy, either way there is a cost, the older ways of ignoring customers was obviously costing sales as the amount of negative posts on here effected my purchasing decision when looking for our 1st MH, I don't think I was alone on that.

Swift have had some very informative feedback from their customers about their products, which without the forums they would never get for no financial outlay, some of the improvements and changes to design and manufacturing are down to the input from this and other forums, other companies who have joined have had their profile raised by association, the feeling that we can trust them to do the right thing by us purely because they have the simple business acumen to go onto a public forum is one of the valid perceptions of people who have posted in support of these innovators :wink: 

Swift have been innovative in their position as the major UK player, because of this I wish them well, as you can see I don't own a Swift MH but would now consider one if we were in the market.

There are more positives than negatives for manufacturers and dealers to be on here, actions are less costly than 3-4 page spreads of ads, and they speak volumes

Chris


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

But it seems that Peter is sorting out all the problems direct rather than going through dealers, looks like you get better service going direct, but with all of Swifts products, Swift, Bess and Ace then they are going to get very very busy at the factory,If punters did not have direct access then would only use dealers, If Swift are not happy with the dealers that they are using then that will need sorting. but i agree he is doing a great job.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Chris, a lot of contributers, including myself, have stated that they will be looking at Swift for their next motorhome. And that has been brought about by Peter's input. The Roclaire incident has been most unfortunate and I have been alarmed by the way the Forum has, in my opinion, been misused. I sincerely hope that Swift continue to post on the Forum although I could understand it if they now withdrew.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

subaru said:


> But it seems that Peter is sorting out all the problems direct rather than going through dealers, looks like you get better service going direct, but with all of Swifts products, Swift, Bess and Ace then they are going to get very very busy at the factory,If punters did not have direct access then would only use dealers, If Swift are not happy with the dealers that they are using then that will need sorting. but i agree he is doing a great job.


Swift are no doubt privately giving their dealers the opportunity to learn from their failings or lack of vision :lol: , Peter is purely protecting his company and personal investment as any good owner would and equally important, looking after his customers.

The quality of the staff around him allow him the time to get involved, whether the staff like it or not who knows :lol:

Anyway enough of this, he'll be expecting a knighthood for services to the Motorhome industry, anyone know what the going rate is under the new leadership, maybe we could have a whipround :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

I acutally sent Swift a pm the other day thanking them for their responses to postings on here. I was going to start a thread with my message rather than a PM but decided against it as thought others would possibly put negative comments on there.

We love Swift, we've had three motorhomes of theirs in the last three years. We brought a fairly old one to get us started then upgraded to the new Bessacarr. We have looked at others models but will most definetly stick with Swift, partly because of their responses to postings on here, the fact that they are approachable, the fact that we like their vehicles and also the fact that they are one of the few British companies still operating it seems. 

Keep up the good work Swift.


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*hi*

hey guys sorry things are esculating with my forum...i think peter should stay on the forum ..he is listening and doing his best ..this i cannot deny ...perhaps if we had spoken personally ...it would not have gone so far ...and if every one kept there oppinion to the facts ...his company can only get better for his partisipation....he does get most things resolved and i applaud him for that...as i have said there are not many bosses who will do this ,so i dont think its a good suggestion..for him to leave forum...a lot of these problems that people get .should be picked up on p d i ...and i am not saying only swift motors ,,,the dealers should do there job properly...and as unfortunate as it is they dont always do what thetre paid to ..hence the companys get flack...it can only get better for swift if peter stops on because if he listens and checks some of the complaints and gets them sorted ,hopefully they wont make that mistake again...so surelly it going to lead to swift producing better motors ......


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

roclaire - If you press the key with an arrow pointing away from you at the same time you press the letter key you want you will find that you get a capital letter (which the rest of the world use for a new sentence ). 
Pressing the 'return' key ( the one with an arrow pointing to the left ) will move you to a new line allowing you to start a new paragraph. 
Everyone will find it easier to read your submissions and will therefore pay more attention to what you have to say. 
If you cannot do this many readers will think you are treating them with contempt or just do not give a sh1t about what they think of you. This is not a good idea if you are looking for support. 

Or it might be you are just too thick to know the difference. It's up to you to show us otherwise. Try to do it without recourse to personal insults. 
I haven't insulted you - I have given a set of alternatives.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: hi*



roclaire said:


> hey guys sorry things are esculating with my forum.


Of course you are. Your previous copious venomous posts prove that.

Here's another disappointment for you. It's not your forum. It's *our* forum, and you're in a minority of One. How about doing the other 19,999 members a big favour, switch your computer off, and stop abusing the forum as well as stopping insulting the members.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

aultymer said:


> It's up to you to show us otherwise


I like your line of thinking, but I like mine better. 

Dougie.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice one Dougie.


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*oh dear*

NOW NOW ..as other people have advised me, 
YOU should take a deep breath .....count to10 before you call me thick ?
i mentioned before about people pouring petrol on the fire ....may be you two love doing this ..and yes i do appologise thay i am not computer literate .
and yes your quite right i appologise ..yet again...its not my forum ..but i seem to be main topic ...of coversation..rightly 
or wrongly
but coming on here to call me thick shows how you obviously enjoy keeping things going.and trying to provoke a responce ...
well not to worry .you do your thing and i,l do mine ...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

A very good response roclaire, and very controlled. 

I think its always nice for people to take time out and put the effort into passing on some of their experience of the English language. It might be best though to do via pm rather than on the open forum. 

roclaire, we have seen Peter of Swift act many times to help people on MHF. I am sure this is his character in all aspects of life. I also imagine you reached a peak with the problems with your MH. I can't speak for Peter but I am quite sure he would be up for rebuilding a few bridges and to getting all the problems sorted. I really would, at this time focus on that. 

As Dougie says MHF is not just one person's MHF it belongs to all members. The subject of this thread is whether Peter of Swift being on line is good or bad, well I think its excellent. He has not promoted/pushed Swift products in our faces but he has promoted them by constantly helping people. He has arranged a number of rallies at Swift and I understand everyone who has attended has totally enjoyed them.

Just on the subject of your motorhome roclaire would you be willing to go totally quiet on the subject for say 2 weeks to give Peter time and space to action the repairs you need? Again I do not have Peter's authority to suggest this but if he is reading it maybe he would make comment. 

I would ask all other members also to refrain from making any further comment until roclaire and Peter have.

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Until Swifts do a small PVC I am unlikely to be a customer so I reckon I fall into the same category as RV owners ie able to view Swifts presence here with some degree of detachment.

Here are my random thoughts

I am suspicous of suppliers being on MHF

I wonder how Swift's by their presence have turned around all the knocking copy they used to get into praise (sometimes sycophantic) when clearly their products fall short of perfect on occasions.

I have often said that anyone can sell a motorhome, the trick is how you react when things go wrong. Peter from Swifts at the very least 'talks the talk' and from certain feedback 'walks the walk'.

I have always campaigned against Nuke introducing Outdoorbitz too forcibly in this site (over links and the MHF card for example) but the reality is that the presence of people in the trade generally increases the knowledge base.

One negative aspects is that people in the trade must be extra careful that what they say on factual matters is true, as people are entitled to rely on their comments more than on those of a lay person. To pick out two that I have noticed: Peter of Johnscrossmotorhomes has given incorrect 'facts' on vehicle registration and Sergeant (not Sargent) has a habit of making authoritative pronouncements on electrical matters that are shown to be incorrect on occasions. (I am trying to illustrate and back up my points not pick on people) I note for example that Peter has at least edited out incorrect statements made about registration and that is an example about how careful the professional needs to be.

Trade people on this site such as Johnscrossmotorhomes and Eddievanbitz have personally helped me and probably many others without trying to sell me anything. 

So my bottom line is Yes they are to be welcomed but watch them


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I like many others admire Swift's participation in the Forums and can only think that it must be advantageous to all of us (whoever the Manufacturer of our particular motor home) as it shows how things can and should be remedied.

However, going a bit off this particular thread, perhaps we should not be looking at the way Swift is handling the Roclaire matter but maybe the Alan Kerr side of things.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In terms of MHF members needing advice (not procuring a service), and in particular getting it free (this is not a posting about subs, please) then it helps if they can judge the source on two axes, the degrees to which s/he is *informed* and the degree to which s/he is *impartial*.

Crudely pigeon-holing this continuous X-Y space into 2*2 boxes labels people, on *any particular topic* (NOT on everything under the sun) as:

1) Informed & impartial
2) Informed & biassed (selling something, promoting/defending friends who are)
3) Uninformed (maybe wrong!) & impartial
4) Uninformed & biassed

I have listed them in the order of the value of that advice (best at the top). 
The trouble with 1) is that they are generally few and far between, but fortunately MHF is blessed with many such people on most motorhoming topics. 
2) Includes dealers, who can be the most informed people around. I have the utmost respect for those who openly frequent MHF, sticking their heads (businesses, livelihood) above the parapet and who also abide by MHF's posting rules. All I ask for people in this category is that their conflict of interest is transparent to other MHF members, for there is absolutely nothing wrong with informed, biassed advice (it complements the sparsity of 1), PROVIDED the extent of bias is known.
3) and 4) need no explanation!

IMHO the ones to watch out for are those in 2) whose bias has the upper hand over their knowledge. Modern motorhomes having the complexity they do, and with a large fraction (sweeping generalisation of mine but I'll stick by it) of motorhomers happy to pay others to sort out problems at minimum hassle, all too many can take the attitute that "I thought as he was in the trade he knew best". Well, that's true, he does, but being in business then what is best is what is best for him. The better dealers appreciate that what is best for him is delivering sustained quality and value to their customers, which is best for us. The poorer dealers appreciate that profit may be maximised by exploiting the fact that their customers want to avoid hassle and generally don't communicate with one another - divide and rule is successful.

Which leads me nicely to the fact we ought to be celebrating. That MHF, which brings motorhomers together, communicating easily and responsively with a wealth of advice on tap, is a major force to enable motorhomers to enjoy their complex motorhomes at minimum hassle and cost, and as a bonus flushes out the good dealers, and manufacurers/ converters, from the bad.

The good dealers understand this, and that MHF, if used properly, is to their overall advantage. The bad dealers simply wish we would go away.

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Two excellent Posts there from Frank and Dave so thanks for that.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swifts Response*

Swift have been active on this forum since late last summer.

There are good things and bad things in us being involved.

The feedback is excellent and has helped us change aspects of our business over recent months.

The bad things are that we hang our dirty washing out to dry. We often have to be candid in our public responses as we have a duty and responsibility to all of our customers and cannot always give the response we would like to.

Despite the difficulties, I would like to confirm that we will continue with our involvement with this forum and we will not be put off because it sometimes makes our life uncomfortable.

Best Wishes

Kath


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Swifts Response*



SwiftGroup said:


> Despite the difficulties, I would like to confirm that we will continue with our involvement with this forum and we will not be put off because it sometimes makes our life uncomfortable.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Kath


 =D> =D> =D> =D>

is all I have to say


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Despite the difficulties, I would like to confirm that we will continue with our involvement with this forum and we will not be put off because it sometimes makes our life uncomfortable.


Yes- good for you- wish others would join you!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Glad about that Kath. Your input has been much appreciated.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think that this forum in general and this topic in particular would be benefitted hugely by some of the repondants actually taking less obvious pleasures in belittling other posters. I actually had a bit of difficulty reading the reply from roclaire, but didnt think it was worthwhile commenting on this, rather I thought that he had made a controlled and calm response, to the best of his ability. And for a forum that mainly upholds the rights of every minority ranging from immigration, to women being called love and the tibetan crisis, I find it hypocritical generally.

Maybe if some posters were'nt so quick to draw insult to anothers intellectual ability and tried to remain on topic, we would'nt push people to a general slanging match online.

Maybe if we could accept that some are able in a given area of expertise, and not in others, not like some of the posters, whom seem to have a Godlike ability to quote chapter and verse on all subjects in the entire universe, including grammar, vocabulary and all things to do with the use of English. oh and also take, the apparent moral high ground on everything else, then discussions like this on the forum would be more interesting and less tedious.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Until Swifts do a small PVC I am unlikely to be a customer so I reckon I fall into the same category as RV owners ie able to view Swifts presence here with some degree of detachment.
> 
> Here are my random thoughts
> 
> ...


We will have one at Feb 09 NEC!Peter.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> ...Maybe if some posters were'nt so quick to draw insult to anothers intellectual ability and tried to remain on topic, we would'nt push people to a general slanging match online.


I'm sorry, bandaid but this topic is about Swift on line and not about the problems highlighted and discussed elsewhere.

It's best to remain on topic here and not to give an opportunity to some to rake over old coals.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

bandaid said:


> I think that this forum in general and this topic in particular would be benefitted hugely by some of the repondants actually taking less obvious pleasures in belittling other posters. I actually had a bit of difficulty reading the reply from roclaire, but didnt think it was worthwhile commenting on this, rather I thought that he had made a controlled and calm response, to the best of his ability. And for a forum that mainly upholds the rights of every minority ranging from immigration, to women being called love and the tibetan crisis, I find it hypocritical generally.
> 
> Maybe if some posters were'nt so quick to draw insult to anothers intellectual ability and tried to remain on topic, we would'nt push people to a general slanging match online.
> 
> Maybe if we could accept that some are able in a given area of expertise, and not in others, not like some of the posters, whom seem to have a Godlike ability to quote chapter and verse on all subjects in the entire universe, including grammar, vocabulary and all things to do with the use of English. oh and also take, the apparent moral high ground on everything else, then discussions like this on the forum would be more interesting and less tedious.


Still totally comitted as it is one of THE best things we have done.Peter.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Until Swifts do a small PVC I am unlikely to be a customer so I reckon I fall into the same category as RV owners ie able to view Swifts presence here with some degree of detachment.
> ...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > sallytrafic said:
> ...


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with Band Aid
I am not very computer literate, or good with words, but I built a business from nothing to give me a very comfortable retirement,common sense is the important thing in life, so possibly the content of a posting is the important thing, not fancy words etc.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*I'm sorry, bandaid but this topic is about Swift on line and not about the problems highlighted and discussed elsewhere.

It's best to remain on topic here and not to give an opportunity to some to rake over old coals.*

I agree, I was trying to say that, but clearly wasn't successfull. I would much prefer to read about the Swift manufacturer and whatever is of real interest than see some more insults being thrown around reducing this thread to the base level of the previous locked one.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > SwiftGroup said:
> ...


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*swift on line*

yes and i think as i said before swift ,should stop on line ...what ever differences we may have it can only be for the better and for the good of motorhoming....if more dealers came on line ..
half the probs that arise could be sorted sooner by getting direct ,feed back from there ,customers...in stead of from there dealers ..
who might not always let them know what there end is really performing like ???


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Swifts Response*



SwiftGroup said:


> Swift have been active on this forum since late last summer.
> 
> There are good things and bad things in us being involved.
> 
> ...


Well done you...........after all your input and help with us I would be hard pushed to buy anything other than another Swift and I truly mean that.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Peter JCM[/quote]Even smaller!!!!![/quote]

I think it's either based on this or the Fiat 500 8O

Andy[/quote]

Ha Ha Andy,

Little does Peter (Swift) know that a few years ago, we used to convert *Dihatsu Hi-Jets at Johns Cross!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

generally, I think there's too much legislation, but I sincerely believe there's a failry simple answer to problems such as these, and I dont single out Swift here.
Either the manufacturers must introduce, as a code of conduct, or have a law that states when anyone buys anything, fridge, microwave, house motorhome etc. Then a simply worded document, something a " reasonable person" can understand should be given to the buyer: this document would outline who the contract of sale is with, who the first point of contact should be in the event of a complaint/problem arising, both parties sign it and from then on theree can be no confusion.
I also think the american lemon law should be adopted in the UK. 
I know that this may prove difficult, since there are so many contributors to the manufacture of a vehicle such as a motorhome, but essentially the same rules apply to the manufacturer, his first port of call to redress a problem with say, a fridge, would be the manufacturer of the fridge.

Also, in an ideal world, stocks of spares would be kept by manufacturers, and yes, I know that thers a huge cost implication here, but as an example, many years ago, I bought a ( whisper) caravan, new, and within a couple of weeks the shower tray broke. 8 weeks later, I got the repair done, but lost the summer, if it had been a part from a computer for instance I'd have waited for a week.

Simplistic I know, and I dont have a Swift or any other Euro make, I just hope that my RV doesnt break in the same way as some other vehicles have done.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I just picked up a new vehicle today and this leaflet was included in the gumpf. Is this the sort of thing you are suggesting?

http://www.smmt.co.uk/consumeraffairs/leaflet.pdf

Dave


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

exactly so, this is precisely the tpe of thing I think would be useful. It would protect the dealer, manufacturer and the buyer.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Drifting off topic, but in a short answer, the legal buck stops fairly and squarely at the supplying dealers door when problems occur.

It is immaterial whether its a shower tray, fridge or heater and in many respects even the chassis/cab although in that respect he cannot carry out warranty work.

How he sorts it is up to him and no other.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I for the life of me cannot understand the logic of this, if the manufacturer makes something to a set standard and then fails to achieve that standard how can they not be responsible?

I have read here so many times now that the faults should have been picked up on the PDI, why should a product leave a manufacturer in anything other than the state that they have advertised.

It is the manufacturers of the products who are going out of their way to advertise not the dealers, it is not up to the seller to carry out quality control it is the builder. Who is in a better position to carry out an examination of quality work the builder or someone who has a number of different builders to contend with?

If the airline industry for example was run on the lines of the motorhome industry we would all run for cover whenever an aircraft flew overhead and who would ever want to live near Heathrow?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

JCM I was aware of this, actually its just occurred to me that when we bought the RV, in Texas, we signed an agreement that we would not resort to legal action immediately but would first go to an independant, mutually binding arbitration, would this sort of thing be beneficial to all parties in a sale?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Wytonknaus said:


> I for the life of me cannot understand the logic of this, if the manufacturer makes something to a set standard and then fails to achieve that standard how can they not be responsible?
> 
> I have read here so many times now that the faults should have been picked up on the PDI, why should a product leave a manufacturer in anything other than the state that they have advertised.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid it's the way that the motor trade works as well.

When you buy a new car your contract is with the dealer not with the manufacturer.

The dealer has to comply with the normal legal terms of sale under UK law and any additional terms included in the contract you have signed.

That's why in some cases you'll find (or used to find) that on some brands you had a manufacturers warranty for the first year (where the maker paid for repairs) and a dealer warranty for the next two years (I think this was normally covered by insurance taken out by the dealer).

As somebody has said in another thread 'try turning up at say Nissan, Sunderland with a faulty vehicle and demanding speedy repair' it wouldn't happen.

I'm sure that if you talk to local car dealers they'll have blood chilling tales of new cars that have been sent to them with dire problems that haven't been picked up on the line.

The same goes for motorhomes, which tend to be more of a 'cottage' industry compared to mass production cars where they make thousands the same, rather than tens.

Dealers have a duty to their customer to perform a stringent PDI, but even then there'll be things they miss that a user will find on the first trip because there is so much that can go wrong.

Vans are getting more and more complicated in an effort to reduce costs and meet customer demand for sophistication so there's an ever moving target for quality control. Just as they've buttoned down one design and system the drawing office come up with next years look and additional complex electrics.

Oh and the van gets delivered to the dealer at 10am one day and the customer has a ferry booked for 9am the next day - so no pressure.

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bandaid said:


> JCM I was aware of this, actually its just occurred to me that when we bought the RV, in Texas, we signed an agreement that we would not resort to legal action immediately but would first go to an independant, mutually binding arbitration, would this sort of thing be beneficial to all parties in a sale?


Possibly but under English Law it may not wash. The Sale of Goods Act protects all parties, the retail purchaser and the retailer then back to the manufacturer.

Whilst I 100% agree that a MH should not leave a converter with bad workmanship or faulty items, unfortunately this is not a perfect world and it happens.

That is what a PDI is for, to pick up defects, but defects happen AFTER delivery to the customer and it is the dealers responsibility to sort them in a responsible and efficient manner and should be given a reasonable time scale in which to do them.

In the same way the customer should act in a reasonable manner towards his dealer and not fly off the handle unless its pure incompetence by the dealer, but even then rudeness does not make friends.

No point in ranting and raving, this cost me £50,000 and its busted already. One will get quicker results by calmly stating the facts and you would like it fixed as soon as possible as you would like to enjoy your purchase, I apreciate you did not make it but you did sell it to me etc.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

So, then, in a more perfect world, the manufacturer would invest a great deal more in quality control, and not actually put out a vehicle which is sub standard. Sometime ago, when the chap (whos name escapes me ) took over Jaguar, his first reported action was to sort out the quality of the component suppliers, and the quality of the Jaguar cars themselves, tuned the comany around and restored the reputation of the manufacturer and gave the dealers a high end product to be confident and proud to sell. 
I still consider, however, that without the ability to absorb the financial implications of doing a full PDI before putting a M/H on the forecourt, its unreasonable to saddle a dealer with the responsibility of defective equipment. I also consider it unreasonable for a vehicle costing anywhere between 30 and 80,000 £ to have anything major wrong with it, regardless of what the manufacturer may think, unless your name is Branson, or Westminster, or you 've won the Lottery, its a hell of an expense to make a gamble on the thing being fit for use.
so, the Lemon Law still would be a useful bit of regulation to adopt.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

John that is all well and good but the sale of goods act also says things like the product must be free from blemishes but there is no way that the motorhome or car industry would wear that. How many times have we heard the excuse that is a characteristic of these sir?

If you bought a new build house you would not expect the sales staff to don their overalls and come and fix the plumbing or re-lay the carpet. In respect to companies such as Tesco you would return the faulty product and get either a replacement or a refund, in the car or motorhome world as a customer you are at the hands of those who really are not too bothered once they have your money. 

In our case after 5 working days I made an enquiry as to the progress of our faults and was told "I had heard you had problems but I have not looked at it yet". This is not really acceptable, I am not sure how long I would have waited for progress if I had not phoned.

It does seem as if once you have spent your money you are on your own, I don't think I have ever met anyone who has gone to work to do a bad job but there are times when you wonder if you are being given 100% effort.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bandaid said:


> So, then, in a more perfect world, the manufacturer would invest a great deal more in quality control, and not actually put out a vehicle which is sub standard. Sometime ago, when the chap (whos name escapes me ) took over Jaguar, his first reported action was to sort out the quality of the component suppliers, and the quality of the Jaguar cars themselves, tuned the comany around and restored the reputation of the manufacturer and gave the dealers a high end product to be confident and proud to sell.
> I still consider, however, that without the ability to absorb the financial implications of doing a full PDI before putting a M/H on the forecourt, its unreasonable to saddle a dealer with the responsibility of defective equipment. I also consider it unreasonable for a vehicle costing anywhere between 30 and 80,000 £ to have anything major wrong with it, regardless of what the manufacturer may think, unless your name is Branson, or Westminster, or you 've won the Lottery, its a hell of an expense to make a gamble on the thing being fit for use.
> so, the Lemon Law still would be a useful bit of regulation to adopt.


*Correct me if I am wrong, the Lemon Law gives the supplier 3 chances to correct faults, so back to the supplying dealer as I previously said.*

_----------------------------_​
_If you bought a new build house you would not expect the sales staff to don their overalls and come and fix the plumbing or re-lay the carpet. In respect to companies such as Tesco you would return the faulty product and get either a replacement or a refund, in the car or motorhome world as a customer you are at the hands of those who really are not too bothered once they have your money. _

*A MH or car is regretably not a bag of chips or a piece of meat or a TV set and as such is not that easlily changed although in the past on a rare occasion, we have done just that. We rejected the MH under Sale of Goods Act*

_In our case after 5 working days I made an enquiry as to the progress of our faults and was told "I had heard you had problems but I have not looked at it yet". This is not really acceptable, I am not sure how long I would have waited for progress if I had not phoned. _

*Couldn't agree more, totally unacceptable, (unless you turned up on the spur of the moment) MH should have been booked into workshop the day you returned it and fault(s) rectified.*

As regards blemishes, depends on what they are, on the latest vans, please bear in mind the sides are very large flat panels and to achieve a perfectly flat surface...............


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

A newcomer's views......

>> I am suspicious of suppliers being on MHF

There is a bit of a clique of suppliers, looks like genuine good service in most cases but then someone else pops up and an immediate rant "you can't advertise in here".

>> I wonder how Swift's by their presence have turned around all the
>> knocking copy they used to get into praise

Good PR - they are saying all the right things for people to read whilst lying on the floor on top of their collapsed beds. { Note: for the humourless ones round here there is an element of humour in that statement }

>> (sometimes sycophantic)

There's a lot of that about. Lot's of isolated people needing company so "Don't make waves" is the order of the day. Fortunately this is balanced by a good few with a proper sense of humour and realistic outlook on life. Plenty of bikers too, as a group you don't get more friendly or level headed than bikers. Biking is about feeling and smelling the world as you travel through it unencumbered by a tin cage, the nearest thing to seven league boots.

>> So my bottom line is Yes they are to be welcomed but watch them 

You are hereby awarded "Grumpy Old Man, Grade 1", keep up the good work.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

JMC, 
you're right, theres 3 chances or 3 strikes and your out, or whatever the rubbish expression the yanks use.
Certainly, you will agree, that if a PDI picks up a fault, and its repairable, then it should be done on the dealers premises but theres a limit which should be made.
Its not reasonable for a faulty door in the Coach to be fixed by the dealer, as even the manufacturere them in. As a genuine question, and if its something you'd prefer not to answer its ok, who pays for the PDI, and if theres faults who pays for the repair/replacement? dealer or manufacturer. I'm curious because wel, i just am.
However, I still think, that the manufacturer has or rather should have ultimate responsibiity for the vehicle. You dont sell....

Mercedes based John Cross Motorhomes model number abc123..
you sell...
Mercedes based hymswifdefless model number abc123 ( with a few exceptions) 
I s'pose I trying to say that whilst I think its entirely reasonable for the customer to get precisely what he's paying for, equally, its entirely reasonable not to expect the full responsibility for the construction, fitting and vehicle base to be of such expected quality.
You're company hasnt enough real influence with, say, Peugeot to alter their system, and frankly, in the grand scheme of things worldwide, no company has the clout to influence, or even vaguely worry a major global manufacturer; and yet, its your job to make sure everything is as it should have been when the vehicle left the factory.
So, theres my ignorant, but thought about repsonse. I'm trying to show that whereas I dont reckon that you should bear responsibilty for the unreasonable, you should as a vendor bear some responsibility for obvious defects which should be found on PDI, and which you can reapir/replace when reasonably practicable.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

We as a Main Dealer are paid by the converter on new MH's to carry out a Pre Delivery Inspection and any defects we find we are paid at an agreed rate to rectify with the converter supplying the required parts and materials.

As regards fitting or rectifying a faulty door, whats the big deal, I cannot see one.

New Swift Group MH's not supplied by us we will also carry out warranty work if requested to do so by either the owner or Swift as part of our committment to the Swift product.

Used MH's PDI's are totally at our cost unless they still have balance of converters warranty.

Regards


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

johncrosssmotorhomes,
There is no problem fitting a new door, but if the part is not in stock then i cant be fitted, so now there is a problem because as a few of us will know with motorhomes parts can take months to get in stock. But thats another story.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

JMC,
Honest, I was only curious, I dont have a Swift with problems, and actually I dont have a Swift at all, I just wondered how on earth a dealer can be responsible for providing a proper repair or replacement for a component which is not only defective, but one that cant be held as a stock item by the dealer OR the manufacturer, I also appreciate that without a considerable cash flow a PDI cant be done before purchase, as its a large chunk out of an operating budget; trouble is, that sometimes, defects which arise out of the PDI cant be repaired as quickly as needed by the buyer as there may be an appointment or pre arranged travel arrangements. If theres a damp patch on the floor, found at PDi and a 7 days repair period, but I'm going on holiday in 5 days, I dont want the van, and you've just spent 2 hours labour without recompense.

I wonder sometimes if the Consumer legislation which haas really developed as a result of an evolutionary process should try to be as all encompassing as it is.

I accept, as so should all, that if I buy a fridge from Currys ( or anyone else) new, and its deefective, then they replace it, immediately, in theory. This is simple, as currys have thousands of them as stock. Even a car could be replaced as a stock of them in the same colour and trim as the maker has thousands of them in stock. Cars, bikes, etc are a mass produced commodity. stuff that is essentially a small volume, handbuilt thing, cant be treated the same way, its actually physically impossible, for a dealer like yourself to carry a stock of 10 of everything that may be needed. I know that badly formed/fitted doors are rare, but its these rare instances which cause great reponses such as those elsewhere on here.
Legislation should be reviewed regularily, and in this case, a legally binding arbitration would be best. 

Imagine:
After arbitration the required action is as follows.
Replacement of xxxx equipment will be made within 2 days.
Repair of zzzz will be made within 5 days, and the work will be inspected by fredfre engineering.
The repair of vvvv item is considered as normal wear and tear, and is not therefore covered under warrenty or by this arbitration.

No questions, no arguements, no 44 page posts on MHF, no Police.lawyers, just an agreement accpetable by all.


simple innit?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Incidentally, whats the chances of your company serivcing my Rv when needed,?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Incidentally, whats the chances of your company serivcing my Rv when needed,?


Hi,

Depends on

(a) how big is it, can we get it on our ramps, biggest we can accomodate is a Swift tag.

(b) what type of service.

A phone call to Glenn Harris will get the answer.

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

"_I know that badly formed/fitted doors are rare, but its these rare instances which cause great reponses such as those elsewhere on here. _"

A badly fitted door and other such viewable items etc should be picked up when the vehicle is first delivered and before it is put up for sale.

The heated posts in my view are in the main caused by (1) initial over reaction and in the odd case, self inflicted by rudeness to dealers staff or (2) caused by dealers failing to look after their customers in which case those dealers deserve the flack.

There are however always two sides to every story.

As regards a pre-owned MH having damp or other defects, all our part exchanges are vetted by our workshop before they are taken in part exchange and a job sheet made out for rectification, so in theory we know whats wrong with it and have time to put it right.

Peter


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Peter -


> A badly fitted door and other such viewable items etc should be picked up when the vehicle is first delivered and before it is put up for sale.


Sorry to argue with someone 'at the coal face' but as a production engineer in a past existence I was taught that such defects should be picked up before any goods leave the manufacturer since the 'cost to rectify' escalates from that point on.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

PDI, Just my thoughts
Why should a van leave the factory with faults ? it should not !
If somthing is wrong why has it been done wrong ?
How come they always have parts to make vans ?
It must be cheaper for say Swift to pay there workforce say £10 per hour than pay say JCM say £35 per hour ?
If the factory cannot keep the van untill fixed and passes it on to the dealer to fix it is loosing money !
Why does the customer get a van with faults ???? after all the manufactuer has checked it, the dealer has checked it,yet instead of being honest to the customer and telling he or she there is a fault the dealer sends the customer home with a hope that they will not spot it in the excitment of the new purchase.IS IT ANY WONDER THE CUSTOMER GETS PI---D OFF
Does the manufactuer ever get onto the dealer for not doing there job (what they paid for)properly and if so why are they still dealers.
Come to that how long before Swift start selling direct from the factory ? after all they are now getting unhappy bunnies from here that are by-passing the dealer for the manufactuer to make happy bunnies :lol: 
terry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

maddie said:


> Why should a van leave the factory with faults ? it should not !


Absolutely, Terry. Quite apart from the costs to rectify, the principle should be that the PDI should involve taking plastic covers off things, giving it a clean, filling it with diesel and water, and putting a bottle of champagne in the fridge. All systems should have been tested when they left the factory, and have been shown to be working.

Gerald


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> maddie said:
> 
> 
> > Why should a van leave the factory with faults ? it should not !
> ...


KNEW I missed something in my van :lol: 
terry


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

JCM> thanks I'll ring when needed.

*Why should a van leave the factory with faults ? it should not ! *

yeah, thats the point I was trying to make but subtely, give up being subtle, 
Iagree, which is why I posted that Swift, and all other manufacturers, should increase the level of quality control and keep increasing the level until they can guarantee every vehicle leaves their factory perfect.

I dont believe it should be the dealers job to rectify faults which should never get to them in the first place. Ok if something comes loose in transit, sort that out at the dealers, but things like door being warped, and fridges not fitted and working properly should be a thing of the past. With modular construction techniques and computers and stuff there really is no excuse.
I'm not singling out Swift, since there's a base vehicle maker which is now under fire from some members of the forum, instances such as these amply demonstrate the need for a review of the Consumer legislation regards motor vehicles of all types; We need to bring forth a law which says, the vehicle must holistically work as described. Not, everything but the fridge works, so its fit for purpose, 
Motorhomes are not a leisure vehicle, they are luxury goods, and the manufacturers should appreciate that and treat the customer as such


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

bandaid said:


> JCM> thanks I'll ring when needed.
> 
> *Why should a van leave the factory with faults ? it should not ! *
> 
> ...


I agree with the principle of your thoughts 'sticky' and I wonder whether Swift have done any work to quantify the level of QC they'd require to identify the issues that are put right at say, dealer PDI, then within a week of delivery, then a month etc etc. It would be interesting to know how much cost it would add to a van to have something that arrived at the dealer virtually perfect.

Presumably this info comes back via warranty claims and analysis of those claims must be vital to learning lessons for the production line and future designs etc. These days Swift and most other manufacturers buy in most of the items in the van ready made (your modular approach I guess) and their part of the production process is fitting, glueing and screwing. Again I presume they monitor warranty claims for whether they involve a failure to install correctly on the line or for failure in supplier construction.

As ever in life it's a balance between two extremes. Put product out that is such poor quality that nobody buys it, you go bust. Put out product that is of superb quality but costs so much that nobody buys it, you go bust. The tricky bit is getting to the acceptable point at which you can turn a profit and afford to invest for the development of the business into the future.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

maddie said:


> Why should a van leave the factory with faults ? it should not !


Imagine a machine making sausages.

Plop, plop, plop, out they come.

Now Mr QC sees a damaged sausage, if he can't fix it with a piece of sellotape in 10 seconds the whole plant has to be shut down otherwise they are ankle deep in ground up meat, bone, filler, in minutes. The motorway outside is closed because the delivery vans can't get in.

If a big efficient manufacturer does not have a huge holding area and huge staff they can't check thoroughly before the vans are shipped to a remote field awaiting delivery.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: 10p sausage £30,000 plus m/h ? they park them up to await delivery so why not have a workshop to fix them at the side?
I really must take Peter up on his offer to see how they are made :lol: 
They deffo, have space at mexbrough factory to do this !!!
terry
As I see it if they were tested/inspected on there way down the line they could fix it there & then. Why do workmen put faulty things in when it is obviosly wrong.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Quality control doesnt, as I'm sure is well known, begin when the end product is complete. It begins at the component part. Whether that be the base vehicle or the light bulb in the toilet.
Once that bits sorted out, then quality of construction comes into play, and then the final check prior to delivery to the dealer.
3 levels of quality control, can be increased by encouraging the employees of the company to develop a sense of " ownership" of the product. 
This is why Aston Martin has the plaque on the engine giving the name of the enging builder. If the employee is proud of the product, then the quality of the product increases. 
In a small way this I can definitely prove by giving my tiny company as an example. I put my name on the company, I do the work, and I get a real kick, when I am re contracted by a production company is immense, I love it when they ring and ask if theres one of my medics available, because they know that I only provide good medics.
Its not a great leap of the imagination to achieve this in motorhome manufacture.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hilldweller, I can only assume you have never been inside a modern factory. 
Every machinist and every fitter should be their own inspector. If something is wrong then that 'sausage' is pulled out and the line continues.  
The cheapest time to fix something is at the time of build - no-one should fit a door they see to be faulty - if someone sees a crack in a shower tray it should be changed - and they do see them, they just find it easier to pass the van to the next guy rather than fix it. 
This is a pure management problem. 
A small Welsh pottery which went out of business about 5 years ago had a bonus system which only counted units passed through the system by any one operator. They were paying bonuses on scrap for 50% of the time because all that mattered to the staff was the number of units progressed not the number of usable units. 

I suspect 'Targets' have a lot to do with the current crop of van problems whether in base vehicles or in finished vans. 

End of rant !!


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

I think it's brilliant that a manufacturer has a presence on the forum. It shows a confidence in their products and a determination to keep improving as well as an excellent attitude to customer service.

I will certainly consider a Swift when the time comes - as long as its not on the current Fiat base of course :roll:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I do not know if the same aplies to the factory near Beverly/hull but at MEXBROUGH before Swift took over there was no van/sausages rolling along they were paked up with the fixers/fitters each doing there bit in the bays.Thereby not stopping a prodution when something is faulty.Could it be that the next guy along dammages something that has already been fitted and does not let on??
Back on topic Yes it is a good & brave thing that Peter has done by comming on here listening to all the flack & offering to fix peoples faults when they are having problems with dealers etc,People get there vans fixed and in return Swift get good publicity/feedback.If all this makes Swift make better vans then everybody wins :lol: bear in mind that they built them faulty in the first place! :wink: not to finnish on a bad bit they are (if opinion is right) getting better :lol: 
terry


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Hilldweller, I can only assume you have never been inside a modern factory.
> 
> I suspect 'Targets' have a lot to do with the current crop of van problems whether in base vehicles or in finished vans.


I don't really need to comment when you take the trouble of contradicting yourself and confirming my point.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Brian, 
I wasn't going to bother replying, mainly because it is 'off topic' but you will have to explain the contradiction to me. Perhaps a PM would be the best way.


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I have been reading with interest the threads re. swift and the wisdom of their contributions to this forum, I have a lot time for Peter Smith and am so grateful that we have that direct contact, here's why:-

Thursday 17th.
I was cleaning the inside of the van ready to go away [again] early Sunday morning, for reasons not important here I disconnected the leisure battery, at the end of my task it was reconnected
now 4.30pm.

But nothing worked no lights water steps out ect, mild panic set in at that point, the boss by now on my case because it was all my fault we are all booked up money paid now we are stuck here :evil: [you guys will have heard all that before I am sure]

What to do now? try to contact Kath Powell seemed a possible solution, so because Swift has a presence here, and take time in their off duty hours to monitor the forum she saw my message and replied, then set the 'get me out of the poo' machine in action.

Friday 18th 08.10 [ish]
Phone call from Martin at Swift, can we do a few checks, Yes, no problem.
Verdict failed control panel, a new one will be in the post as soon as I put the phone down. Here is my mobile phone number phone me any time if need to.

Saturday 9.15 
Postman arrives with said panel [thank you royal mail you do not deserve all the flack you get but that's another subject for a later date]
Text Martin to say panel has arrived. Finish my cuppa and out to the van. 10.30 panel fitted all now working fine
I am slowly extracted from the pit of mire that had been engulfing me since my original "ah, Carol I think we have a problem" declaration.  
10.30 Martin from swift rang to see how the job was going, short conversation as to why the panel had failed, it's going back to the makers for an explanation, [more feed back for the prevention of other problems]
11.00 I get a coffee so I guess it's safe to assume I am allowed off the naughty step.

Right, now some one is going to say it was Swifts fault for supplying faulty components, sorry that does not stand up, these panels like a lot current electronic equipment are complicated and components can fail not Swift's fault or the maker for that matter it is a fact of life these things will go on for ever but some times a wheel will come off.
what is important we were able to sort it PDQ.

The next comment will be where is the dealer in all this [the van is 7months old] I did and am still in contact with the dealer and the course of action taken was approved.

Okay that's my story had Swift not been part of the family may be we would not have been in time to put all the pieces in place to meet my deadline. We hear a lot of praise for Peter Smith [all well deserved in my opinion]

However, and now at last we get to the reason for relating this saga, how about the guys that made all this happen, Kath, in her unpaid own time reading and responding to a PM. alerting Martin to make the early morning call, Martin for his commonsense approach and fulfilling his promise to get a panel on it's way and all the other folk not identified who played their part.

I have been privileged to meet some of the people who stand shoulder to shoulder with Peter Smith in support of the Swift company and it's products and I genuinely believe their aim is to produce the best, Martin's last comment to me was to apologise for the inconvenience and hope it had not spoilt our plans. Will I buy another Swift too Bl??dy right I will.

Les.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

so if Swift are going to repair all the problems then lets all but direct from Swift and cut out the dealer (which many have no faith in) and make the vans 22% cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

subaru said:


> so if Swift are going to repair all the problems then lets all but direct from Swift and cut out the dealer (which many have no faith in) and make the vans 22% cheaper.


If I am correct, Devon Conversions operate like that. They have but a single dealer near Banbury. You can buy direct from the factory or from Elite, I have not noticed that they are cheaper than their competitors.

Tco


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: vans 22% cheaper :lol: Don't think the dealer makes that much :lol: but mate tells me £4000 min on a £30.000 van
terry


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think that Swift has risen from the ashes on here and each time you see a post spring up almost immediately when a problem arises it does the company no harm at all. I have to say my opinion of Swift although dependent on views expressed on this site have gone from a pretty dismal company to one that is forward looking and is able to grab the bull by the horns and get issues done and dusted quickly.

Going up and down the M4 and M5 twice a month now I am sure I am correct in saying that the number of Swift motorhomes far exceeds that of any other make that I see and a Swift has always been an impressive vehicle to see and they have made a big effort in design to keep an identity.

I have also realised that the German m\homes are not quite as good and reliable as they are cracked up to be and customer service from Germany appears laughable. Imagine being asked 3 times in total to send pictures of a seat which they made and fitted because they do not believe I could have a head rest missing because they say their models do not have headrests fitted that are not integral even though two of the agents have repeatedly asked them for it. Burstner.... Putting ignorance into design.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Brian,
> I wasn't going to bother replying, mainly because it is 'off topic' but you will have to explain the contradiction to me. Perhaps a PM would be the best way.


Basically I think we are saying the same thing. I'm saying you daren't stall the production line.

You say "Targets are the trouble".

Surely that's close enough.

I don't think it is off topic, it shows why these vehicles leave the manufacturer not fit for purpose. It's the delicate balance between perfection and making a profit. Accountants vs Engineers. The accountants seem to win most of the time.

Of course posting:

>> Hilldweller, I can only assume you have never been inside a modern factory.

Isn't going to get a docile reply from me.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Quality control doesnt, as I'm sure is well known, begin when the end product is complete. It begins at the component part. Whether that be the base vehicle or the light bulb in the toilet.
> Once that bits sorted out, then quality of construction comes into play, and then the final check prior to delivery to the dealer.
> 3 levels of quality control, can be increased by encouraging the employees of the company to develop a sense of " ownership" of the product.
> This is why Aston Martin has the plaque on the engine giving the name of the enging builder. If the employee is proud of the product, then the quality of the product increases.
> ...


And I thought Johnson & Johnson made Band Aid :lol:

Andy & Mrs SDA (both ex Smith & Nephew (Elastoplast) employess.


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

subaru said:


> so if Swift are going to repair all the problems then lets all but direct from Swift and cut out the dealer (which many have no faith in) and make the vans 22% cheaper.


I agree, one should be able to obtain this level of service from the supplying dealer or any authorised dealer for that matter. But that at this time this is not possible, in most cases they do not hold parts in stock [the financial director would have fit]

I was stuck between a rock and a hard place, I tried Swift in hope they could help they came up trumps and saved the trip being cancelled.

I have kept the dealer advised they understood the dilemma, I doubt if any of Swift's competition could have done the same, they do not contribute to this forum for a start.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

fransgrandad said:


> I agree, one should be able to obtain this level of service from the supplying dealer or any authorised dealer for that matter. But that at this time this is not possible, in most cases they do not hold parts in stock [the financial director would have fit]
> 
> I was stuck between a rock and a hard place, I tried Swift in hope they could help they came up trumps and saved the trip being cancelled.
> 
> I have kept the dealer advised they understood the dilemma, I doubt if any of Swift's competition could have done the same, they do not contribute to this forum for a start.


In this particular case no dealer would have been able to help as we cannot obtain advance replacement control units, we used to be able to but now all faulty units have to be returned to the actual control unit maker for repair or replacement.

Swift have stock as they buy in bulk for production and took one out of production stock.

Full marks for their very prompt action.

Peter


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

[

And I thought Johnson & Johnson made Band Aid :lol:

Andy & Mrs SDA (both ex Smith & Nephew (Elastoplast) employess.[/quote]

I'm fairly certain it was my Mum and Dad.

in my case anyway.


----------



## 111820 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am pleased that you are all cock a hoop with Swift. Shame the same can't be said for Auotcruise owners. Swift bought the company and we have been ignored.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

bonsec wrote--I am pleased that you are all cock a hoop with Swift. Shame the same can't be said for Auotcruise owners. Swift bought the company and we have been ignored.

I don't think that is a very fair comment. Swift are putting a lot of effort into putting Autocruise back on course.


----------

